# Borbet Type T 16x9, Corrado, Tire Sizes



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

Picked up some Borbet Type T's to throw on my Corrado below...
sorry for the bad pic








and a pic of one of the wheels...








Now I can run the 16x9's all the way around with 215/40's on them now. What's the widest width tire I can go though? I really want to pull these wheels off but I don't want to have rubbing/handling issues. Are 215/40's a big stretch on 9's? Think 225/40's can work?
Thanks guys!


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

???


----------

